# Inaugural Post



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

It's quite pleasing to be able to spew all the mad and wacky thoughts spinning through my brain onto this stain resistant format. 

Thank you Larry for providing it.

L


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Thanks for making the VERY FIRST BLOG POST on HalloweenForum.com


----------

